# Cannabis considered as possible treatment for ebola.



## Happyflowerlady (Oct 20, 2014)

I have been reading how cannabis is being used to treat many diseases and ailments, such as arthritis, cancer, multiple sclerosis, and now I found an article suggesting that it might be helpful with protecting a person from the ebola virus.
I read through the explanation of how it is supposed to work, and I am not ven going to try and explain all of that, but I am adding the link for anyone who wants to read about it. 
I do think that a person should be able to use any kind of plant they can find or grow, to help keep themselves healthy. 
Most people who use it medically use the leaves, and pick them fresh off the plant and make them into a green smoothie, with added fruits or berries. 
If it were legal here where I live, I would definitely try growing a few plants and see if they helped with the arthritis when it flares up with weather changes. 

http://www.collective-evolution.com...ts-that-marijuana-can-protect-you-from-ebola/


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 20, 2014)

I believe that Cannabis and Cannabis Oil have valuable medicinal properties too.  I wouldn't be surprised at all if it helped with Ebola.  It is a good natural and safe alternative for those suffering with cancer, etc. as you've pointed out.  It is legal where I live, but as of this point, I have no serious medical conditions, or chronic pain which would lead me to use it.  It's a natural plant, and so much safer than the prescription drugs that the doctors so freely prescribe these days.  If my health declined, I would try my hand at growing a few plants, but I have a black thumb in the garden, so not sure if they'd thrive.   I have nothing against marijuana for either medicinal or recreational use, it should be legal in all states, IMO.

Medical uses past and present...http://healthimpactnews.com/2014/me...eason-the-government-wants-to-keep-it-banned/


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 20, 2014)

They've got to be kidding.

Ebola is a very nasty virus. What evidence exists that cannabis is effective against any viruses, let alone ebola?


----------



## jujube (Oct 20, 2014)

Medical marijuana is on the ballot in our state next month.   If it passes, I'm sure a lot of people are going to suddenly develop some "interesting" conditions.  I don't think it's going to pass this time.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 20, 2014)

Dame Warrigal said:


> They've got to be kidding.
> 
> Ebola is a very nasty virus. What evidence exists that cannabis is effective against any viruses, let alone ebola?





> He states how the Ebola virus causes the  cell to produce proteins that hide the virus from the immune system,  which allows the RNA virus to hide the infected cell by shielding it  from view from the immune system.
> 
> He adds that the cause of death by this  virus is the body’s own immune response to the actual viral infection  itself by triggering the immune killer cells to release the cytokines  they hold, which is termed a “Cytokine Storm.”
> 
> ...



Also - http://www.ukcia.org/research/medline/5g.htm

- http://www.biomedcentral.com/presscenter/pressreleases/20040915b

- http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2012/03/120320195252.htm

- http://www.digitaljournal.com/article/276928


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 20, 2014)

Interesting Phil. Looking at the first link only as yet, does that mean that the THC etc needs to be ingested rather than inhaled?

I'll keep reading your other links.

Second link - relating to one form of herpes only (not cold sore herpes) indicates that there is a counter indication to worry about.



> "_We believe that studies on cannabinoids and herpes viruses are important to continue because there are obvious benefits,_" write the authors. "_Better understanding may lead to the development of specific non-psychoactive drugs that may inhibit reactivation of cancer-causing herpes viruses._"
> 
> *However, Dr. Medveczky also stresses that THC can act as an immunosuppressant. So smoking marijuana could cause more harm than good to patients infected with these viruses, who often have weakened immune systems already.*
> 
> Whether THC would be predominantly beneficial can only be tested in experimental animals (e.g. mice infected with the murine gamma herpesvirus). "_We have not evaluated the effect of THC in an animal model yet,_" he said. "_Therefore, our findings do not recommend that people take pot to prevent or treat cancers associated with gamma herpes viruses._"



I reckon the last link is a bit off the planet.



> Robert Melamede, CEO of Cannabis Science, believes the answer to this crisis may be found in a medicinal throat lozenge that is manufactured from marijuana.  Mr. Melamede would like to see his lozenge administered to children and to teens, and while this may seem like an outlandish idea the medical reasons behind his approach may very well be quite sound.
> 
> "The approach relies on the principle that the chemicals in marijuana known as cannabinoids have a dampening effect on the immune system," ABC News reported on Monday.  "Melamede said doctors may be able to take advantage of this effect to curb the risk of death from the immune system overdrive that resulted in many of the deaths of young adults during the 1918 influenza pandemic -- a scenario that some worry could occur once more if swine flu were to become more virulent."
> 
> ...


----------



## d0ug (Oct 21, 2014)

There seem there is many different things that will work to cure EBOLA all natural. The medical system does not have a drug so they claim it can not be cured yet.


----------



## rkunsaw (Oct 21, 2014)

It makes one wonder:

Cocaine, morphine, heroine, and a number of other drugs are legal for medical purposes. But in every instance in our state when making marijuana legal for medical use, those supporting it don't want to get a prescription from a doctor and buy it at a drug store, they want the right to grow their own.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 21, 2014)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Interesting Phil. Looking at the first link only as yet, does that mean that the THC etc needs to be ingested rather than inhaled?



That's the usual mode of ingestion for medical marijuana, but some still go the vaporizing route. Contrary to what we see on the news, I don't think many patients sit around with fat doobies hanging off their lips. 



> Second link - relating to one form of herpes only (not cold sore herpes) indicates that there is a counter indication to worry about.



True, as with all treatments, but note also that they haven't tested it out yet, so at this point it's more in the realm of hypothesis.




> I reckon the last link is a bit off the planet.



Why so? Sure, the guy has a horse in the race (owning the manufacturing company) and I don't like that he's planning to market to children and teens, but other than that I think it's distinctly within the realm of possibility.

We have to remember that real research into cannabis has been stifled since the 1930's and it's only very recently that they've been permitted to start up again, so it might be a while before we get some concrete results.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 21, 2014)

rkunsaw said:


> It makes one wonder:
> 
> Cocaine, morphine, heroine, and a number of other drugs are legal for medical purposes. But in every instance in our state when making marijuana legal for medical use, those supporting it don't want to get a prescription from a doctor and buy it at a drug store, they want the right to grow their own.



That could be for several reasons ...

1. Some "do-it-yourself"'ers want to control the strength and purity of what they get.

2. Some folks don't want to get enmeshed in "the system".

3. Some can't afford the prescriptions - they can be quite pricey and, of course, are not covered by insurance.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Oct 21, 2014)

It seems like most drugs are often used for purposes different than healing someone's  bodies; but that does not make them un-useful for actually being ingested to help heal. 
Larry, you mention heroin, and that has been smoked for ages as simply a means for people to get high, long before it was actually used as a healing medicinal drug. Even the new painkillers that we have available from our doctors as a prescription, such as percocet and hydrocodone, are sold on the street for people to use to get high with. 

So, my contention is that the substance is just a substance; and it is how it is used and WHY, that makes the difference whether it is a harmful or a beneficial substance in our lives. 
From what I have been reading, a lot of the prescription cannabis that is being used is a synthetic kind of cannabis, and not a natural plant.
I think that anytime we can use the benefits of a plant to make ouselves well, or healthier, then we are much better off doing that , than taking a pharmaceutical drug. 

As a person who grows most of their own food; I would think that you, more than anybody, would appreciate the benefit of growing a plant yourself, over buying a commerical variety of the same (or similar) thing.
It is like the difference of taking a Vitamin A softgel, and eating a fresh-picked carrot.


----------



## Debby (Oct 22, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> .....
> 
> 
> Why so? Sure, the guy has a horse in the race (owning the manufacturing company) and I don't like that he's planning to market to children and teens, but other than that I think it's distinctly within the realm of possibility.
> ...




I'm not positive but isn't it the THC that gives you the 'high' whereas these medicines are utilizing another aspect of the plant which is the cannabinoids which don't produce a high?  If that's the case, and as indicated in that link about the lozenges would be using the cannabinoids so why not give it to kids and teens for medical use?  Probably less harmful than 99.9% of pharmaceutical drugs that are given to kids and maybe more effective.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 22, 2014)

Debby said:


> I'm not positive but isn't it the THC that gives you the 'high' whereas these medicines are utilizing another aspect of the plant which is the cannabinoids which don't produce a high?  If that's the case, and as indicated in that link about the lozenges would be using the cannabinoids so why not give it to kids and teens for medical use?  Probably less harmful than 99.9% of pharmaceutical drugs that are given to kids and maybe more effective.



Debby, there are actually quite a few cannabinoids in cannabis. THC, THCa, THCv, CBD, CBDa, CBG, CBN are just a few of the alphabet-soup designations.

Here's a visual on how each of them are often utilized:



As I mentioned about the research being so rare until recently, I take the stance that, just as with any prescription or OTC drug, extreme care and plenty of testing should be done before administering it to children and teens.


----------

